# new member



## Gnostis1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello everyone I am new here I'm Gnostic1 learning how to do this so bare with me :nerd:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Gnostis1 said:


> Hello everyone I am new here I'm Gnostic1 learning how to do this so bare with me :nerd:


Well, you successfully employed the appropriate emoji at the end of your first post, so you're off to a good start. 

On the other hand, I think you meant to say "_bear _with me" rather than "_bare _with me," unless of course you're going to post about the perils of married people going to clothing optional beaches. :laugh:

Sorry, couldn't resist. Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Rocky, hope you stick around


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Gnostis1.

You are amongst friends, take your time and tell your story.


----------

